# 62310 & 62311 Medicare LCD's



## kljr1983 (Oct 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if Medicare has LCD's or NCD's for CPT codes 62310 & 62311 for ESI's?


----------



## aclements (Oct 16, 2011)

We have one in Louisiana for Pinnacle. 

http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverag...Louisiana&CptHcpcsCode=62310&bc=gAAAABAAAAAA&


----------



## kljr1983 (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah, we're in Portland, OR and so far, I haven't been able to find anything.


----------

